# Hands In Tank



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

Can i damage my P's from putting my hands in their tank after washing my hands with soap earlier in the day??? Or am i being too paranoid??


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> Can i damage my P's from putting my hands in their tank after washing my hands with soap earlier in the day??? Or am i being too paranoid??


I actually wash my hands with anti-bacterial soap (Dial) before doing maintence, to make sure I'm not contaminating the water with something on my skin. I always make sure to rinse very throughly so there's no soap residue on them.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i always rinse my hands with just water before cleaning the tank


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

quick rinse


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Big time paranoid. But its good it shows that you really care for you Piranhas.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i wash my hands if i have been balls deep in something gnarly... otherwise just a rinse with no drying before diving in


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

All i ever do is get into my swim trunks and get in like i normally would in a bath tub.


----------

